# Wedding reception fire



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2021)

No idea how old this video is or where it happened. But the clearly learned nothing from The Station fire.


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 5, 2021)

gafftaper said:


> No idea how old this video is or where it happened. But the clearly learned nothing from The Station fire.



*@gafftaper * I wonder if they remembered to chain and padlock all the exits?? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Van (Dec 6, 2021)

The guy throwing water up at the ceiling... or the guy shooting the fire extinguisher around at waist level when the ceiling is on fire...Who's your favorite?


----------



## cbrandt (Dec 6, 2021)

I applaud water guy for trying to do something with the tools he has. Fire extinguisher guy however....

I'm surprised at how long it took people to mosey out of there. People just have no concept of how fast a fire can spread.


----------



## Van (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah, I was going to nominate "Elegant lady in slinky gown turning around to check the table before leaving" but that was just too much typing.


----------



## RonHebbard (Dec 6, 2021)

cbrandt said:


> I applaud water guy for trying to do something with the tools he has. Fire extinguisher guy however....
> 
> I'm surprised at how long it took people to mosey out of there. People just have no concept of how fast a fire can spread.


Possibly 'Water Guy' has a fascination with water vapor fog? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## bobgaggle (Dec 7, 2021)

Van said:


> Yeah, I was going to nominate "Elegant lady in slinky gown turning around to check the table before leaving" but that was just too much typing.


I wonder how many people would actually just book it out of there. I've seen the station fire video, its harrowing. But for the past 15 years every time I get up to leave I automatically check for my phone/wallet/keys. Its so etched in my brain I wouldn't be surprised if I did the same thing as she did.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 7, 2021)

bobgaggle said:


> I wonder how many people would actually just book it out of there. I've seen the station fire video, its harrowing. But for the past 15 years every time I get up to leave I automatically check for my phone/wallet/keys. Its so etched in my brain I wouldn't be surprised if I did the same thing as she did.


Keys? Probably in my pocket or clipped to my belt. Wallet? In my pocket. It's the phone... it's how the world interfaces with us. Without it, I'm hosed until it's replaced and a backup restores to kind of where it was. And if I leave my phone inside wherever I'm evacuating from, people will presume I'm a victim when they can't reach me. "I'm not dead, I just smell that way!"

This brings to mind the need for all of us to have pre-planned means of contact, established rally points, and a check in process for our crews in the event "Anne Incident®" comes to call... and after the Astroworld/Travis Scott event planning failures... we need to have backup plans for ourselves that do not depend on rapid deployment of health professionals. Or we should have the ability to walk away, without penalty, when our safety is obviously compromised. "YOU'LL NEVER WORK IN THIS TOWN AGAIN" actually sounds like a good deal when you're being told you need to jeopardize your health and possibly your life for the commercial interests of a show, entertainer, or performance business machine. /rant


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 7, 2021)

Bonus points for "melting goo falling from ceiling".


----------

